# Performance 2015.6



## Jim Camelford (Jun 9, 2016)

I wonder if Victoria can address this - Victoria noted two performance improvements in 2015.6 (Batch Export and Develop Advance to next image).  These truly do seem better.  However, I cannot find any mention of these in the Official Blog from the LR team, Lightroom Journal.  So, I am wondering how VB knew about them.

I have no objection to such information being made under non-disclosure with beta software, assuming VB has access to such material.  But it seems to me that when the release is official ALL this information ought to be reported to the whole user base.  I teach and consult on LR, too, and I shouldn't have to rely on 3rd parties like LQ to provide me with information that ought to be publicly available in Lightroom Journal.

I posted this on LR Journal last night - but no followup from the LR Team.  Perhaps VB can address it and use her channels to explain it and her influence to encourage the LR Team to make a full disclosure on their blog so we all have access to important information like this.

Then my question was - what else wasn't included in the LR Journal blog.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Jim, welcome to the forum!  I see Sharad's already replied on the official blog. 

They're a lot more limited by corporate policy than I am. If they post saying "it's faster" and it isn't actually faster on a particular combination of hardware, they can get into all sorts of trouble.  

As I'm reporting independently, I have more freedom to share my experiences, and therefore I share the information I think will be useful to you. It's not top secret information that you couldn't figure out for yourself with a lot of testing, but I can save you some time by sharing it with you.


----------



## Cerianthus (Jun 11, 2016)

I gave that 2x2 loading a quick test on my laptop and it is very handy. If you go too fast it does not keep up. I suppose they are loaded in the memory? Would be great it you could tune the number of batched images to your system. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 11, 2016)

Cerianthus said:


> If you go too fast it does not keep up. I suppose they are loaded in the memory?



Yes. Do you really edit each photo so fast it can't keep up?  Or are you just flicking from one photo to the next (which is more a job for the Library module)?


----------



## Jknights (Jun 12, 2016)

I have also found that LR v6.6 seems much more speedy at loading my large catalog of 130K images.  
Well done to Adobe LR Dev team if this has been done or maybe it has occurred due to some other factor such as the Catalog optimisation.

Any which way I am a happy bunny!


----------



## Cerianthus (Jun 13, 2016)

Victoria, i wish i was that fast. I just tried browsing through the pictures library style to see how fast it would load. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------

